# Koi Nachzucht



## 26.11.37 (20. Okt. 2012)

Habe mit der Koi Nachzucht begonnen d.h.meine Koi sind jetzt 5 Monate alt und in einem großen Behälter in der Waschküche mit angeschlosser UV Lampe nebst Pumpe.
Mein Problem ist der Schaum was soll ich tun um das zu verhindern.


----------



## Joerg (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo 26.11.37,
:Willkommen2

Wie warm ist denn im Keller und wie viel fütterst du?
Das sollte Eiweiß sein. Mit ordentlich Wasserwechsel und Filter sollte sich das mit der Zeit geben.

Beschreibe deinen Aufbau doch mal etwas genauer und mach ein paar Bilder von den Kleinen.


----------



## 26.11.37 (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo Jörg, danke für deine Antwort.
Also Wasser habe ich schon einige Male teils ausgewechselt
mit fotografieren ist es schlecht ich habe etwa 90 Stück manche sind fast Daumengroß andere 
sind erst etwa 2 cm obwohl sie alle aus einer Zucht stammen.
Ich habe auch an Eiweiß gedacht .Mein Problem ist was tue ich dagegen.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Nimm einen Eiweißabschäumer ... dann sollte sich das Problem von selbst lösen.

Übrigens, ist das Dein Geburtsdatum? Dein Name für eine normale Anrede wäre mir lieber 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo 26.11.37,
das Eiweiß ist wohl eines der kleineren Probleme.
Ein gut abgestimmtes Futter ist da schon hilfreich. Je besser das Futter verwertet wird, desto weniger Eiweiß muss über die Kiemen ausgeschieden werden.

90 sind schon sehr viel, wobei die eigentlich schon deutlich größer sein sollten.
Meine Nachzuchten sind noch draußen in einem Becken aber die größeren schon 5-10cm groß.

WW ist ganz wichtig und 5% täglich sollten nicht schaden.
Bekommen die kleinen denn auch noch spezielles Aufzuchtfutter?


----------



## 26.11.37 (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo Jörg,was ist WW würde es mir gerne besorgen.Ich wundere mich auch das die Koi noch so klein sind ich füttere Koiflocken die ich noch verkleiner.Ich stelle fest das die Eiweißbildung weniger wird.Bin für gute Ratschläge dankbar der Koiteich ist mein ganzer Stolz und mein Hobby die Koinachzucht war ein Versuch 
ich hatte mit etwa 10-15 ST. gerechnet habe sie mit Eigelb zuerst gefüttert als ich sie  dann umgesetzt habe in ein kleines Becken habe ich sie gezählt da waren es 102,  3 habe ich verschenkt 3 sind tot habe sonst keinen Ausfall habe schon einige Abnehmer denen ich die im Frühjahr schenken werde.Viele liebe Grüße auch an Moonlight


----------



## Patrick K (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo Fr. 26.11.37 

WW = Wasser Wechsel

Da du ja schon weist das deine Fische zuviel und warscheinlich auch zu gross sind würde ich dir vorschlagen im Frühjahr 2013 mal einen Spaten in die Hand zu nehmen und deinen Teich um ein vielfaches zu vergrössern

90 cm ist nicht gerade tief für einen Koiteich :evil

viel Erfolg mit den kleinen und mach mal ein Bild

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo 26.11.37,
wie warm ist es denn Waschküche?
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du auch einen Filter hast, der die Ausscheidungen zeitnah rausholt oder umwandelt.

Das Flockenfutter solltest du mal stehen lassen und was kaufen, was auf die Bedürfnisse der Kleinen besser abgestimmt ist. Dann gibt es auch weniger Schaum.

Die wachsen bei optimalen Bedingungen (Temperatur, WW, Futter, Filterung ..) sehr schnell. :shock
Da es bei dem aktuellen Besatz eher unerwünscht sein sollte, dass die ersten zu Weihnachten die 30cm Marke nehmen, solltest du mit der Temperatur eher unten bleiben. 
Den Rest aber auf optimalen Werten halten.  Hast du die Wasserwerte schon gemessen?

Wenn du mal nachlesen willst was aus den Kleinen bei guten Bedingungen so werden kann, findest du hier was.


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo, Frau Sechsundzwanzigelfsiebenunddreißig 



26.11.37 schrieb:


> als ich sie  dann umgesetzt habe in ein kleines Becken habe ich sie gezählt da waren es 102,



wie kklein ist denn das Becken, die wachsen ja noch richtig bis zum Frühjahr.


----------



## 26.11.37 (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo Jolantha ,  danke für den schönen Namen.
"Zu dem Zitat" Ich habe mich etwas seltsam ausgedrückt aber du kannst versichert sein das Becken war groß genug .Das Becken in dem sie sich jetzt befinden wird sie so schnell nicht einengen.Mir sind bis jetzt nur 2 Koikinder eingegangen alle anderen sind putzmunter und fühlen sich wohl.Man hat mir gesagt ich soll nichts anderes füttern als wenn sie in freier Natur aufwachsen.Liebe grüße Frau Sechsundzwanzigsiebenunddreißig


----------



## Joerg (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo 26.11.37,
der schöne Name könne davon kommen, dass du uns noch keinen Vornamen oder Spitznamen verraten hast. 

Flockenfutter ist normalerweise nicht so in freier Natur verfügbar. 
Meine bekommen ganz viel Wasserflöhe als Lebendfutter, was ich in 3 Regentonnen extra dafür züchte.
Die sind recht einfach mit Hefe zu füttern und vermehren sich sehr gut.

Was wichtiger ist wie die Größe des Beckens sind die guten Wasserwerte.
Läuft ein Filter, hast du die Werte mal gemessen und machst du viel WW?

Das bisher nur 2 Eingegangen sind ist ein gutes Zeichen.  Die Sterblichkeit ist normalerweise recht hoch.


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

@ Jörg, Du warst ja nur zuuuu faul  " sechsundzwanzigelfneunzehnhudertsiebenunddreißig "
auszuschreiben ! ( Habs noch ein bißchen verlängert  )


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo Jo!
Darf ich überhaupt Antworten,nach dem letzten Disput,werde ich nur noch Empfehlungen schreiben.Und ein anderen Weg,den Du beschreiten könntest ,ein zweites Hälterbecken aufstellen?Das mit Algen verdrecken und
10 koi´s darin aussetzen.Zumal schreibt Anett in ihren Algenbericht (Algen sind die Polizei 
des Wassers)wegen des Eiweißschaumes.Anderseits habe ich schon gelesen,japanische
Koizüchter verdrecken extra das Wasser um die KOI-Damen zum Laichen zu annimieren.
Algen sind ja auch eine gesunde Nahrungsquelle.Freue mich für Dich über den Nachwuchs,
bei mir hat es noch nicht geklappt.
                                             Viel Glück!!


----------



## Joerg (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo samorai,
da gehen ein paar Tipps meiner Ansicht nach durcheinander.
Die Koi Damen mit "reichlich Futterangebot" zum laichen zu stimulieren ist durchaus sehr sinnvoll.
Das mögen meine Damen auch und sind dann Opfer für die Jungs.

Die Menge an Futter, was man für 10 Koi reinwirft mit ein paar Algen abzubauen geht leider so nicht.
Meine fressen auch Algen zum Nachtisch, der Filter ist aber nötig, da es zu viel zu wenig sind.


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo Jörg!
Habe Erklärungsbedarf!Zitat:da es zuviel wenig sind?
Ich meinte die Algen als Hauptfutter dazu füttern kann man ja immer noch.Ein Baby ernährt sich 
doch erst von der Muttermilch und später isst es ein Schnitzel(als formloses Beispiel).Kleinere 
Fische beteiligen sich ja auch nicht an der Fütterung,sie verstecken sich und fressen sich an Algen
satt.


----------



## Joerg (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo samorai,
um eine bestimmte Menge an Ausscheidungen abzubauen braucht es erst mal einen Filter, der das dann in Pflanzennährstoffe umwandelt.
Danach können die das in Wuchs umsetzen. Da die Menge an Stickstoff dann in Pfanzenmasse gebunden werden muss, ist die Masse schon erheblich. 
Ich muss regelmäßig am Teich Schubkarren an Pflanzen entsorgen, da die sehr gut wachsen.

10 Koi bei einer ansprechenden Temperatur fressen so richtig viel weg. Bei mir waren es im letzten Frühjahr bei dieser Anzahl dann fast 200 Gramm Futter täglich. Das ergibt dann schon mal schnell 2000 Gramm an Pflanzenmasse.

Die Menge an Nitrat ist "nur" mit Pflanzen dann kaum zu entsorgen.


----------



## samorai (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo Jörg!
Ich gehe etwas andere Wege.Nie werde ich mich nur auf Pflanzen verlassen,als zweites Standbein
vertraue ich Bakterien(Schlamm,Teichklar oder Starter) oder Gerbsäure(Humin) und die 
Belüftung scheint mir ein A und O zu sein.Sehe nicht nur bei mir, auch in anderen Teichen,
wie eine ausreichende Belüftung wahre Wunder vollbringt.
                                              Bis dann!


----------



## Joerg (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo samorai,
was in deinem moderat besetzten Naturteich an zusätzlichem Aufwand anfällt,
lässt sich kaum mit einer überbesetzten IH vergleichen in der Koi groß gezogen werden.
Wenn du mal Zeit hast kannst du hier meine Erfahrungen mit der Koi Nachzucht nachlesen.

Möchte nur vermeiden, dass jemand den Aufwand dafür Unterschätzt.
Es macht dennoch viel Spass ihnen beim wachsen zu helfen.


----------



## 26.11.37 (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo allgemein,habe eine Frage :
habe meine Koiaufzucht in einem großen Behälter im Keller das Wasser ist etwa 11°soll ich es erwärmen ?
Ich habe das Gefühl das sie nicht fressen oder soll ich das füttern im Moment ganz einstellen.
Bitte um Nachricht 
Gruß 26.11.37


----------



## Joerg (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Koi Nachzucht*

Hallo 26.11.37,
bei dieser Temperatur fressen sie eigentlich kaum noch, somit ist das normal.
Erwärmen ist möglich, allerdings solltest du dann für die Ausscheidungen Vorkehrungen unternehmen. 
Wachsen tun sie dann natürlich auch nicht mehr aber der Aufwand ist geringer.

Du solltest mal den Link "hier" aus meinem letzten Beitrag lesen.
Dann kannst du abschätzen, was beim erwärmen auf dich zukommt.


----------

